# IH 3400A Bachhoe Hydraulic Filter



## etemplet (May 6, 2012)

Hello All,
I have lots of information on my backhoe from my maintenance and repairs but dang if I can find the Hydraulic Filter Number. It is the filter nearly under the Accelerator Pedal. The Large Canister that holds the paper filter. I'm guessin 4" DIA by 8" Long but don't quote me. Help would be appreciated.

I am also looking for parts lists and break downs on the hydraulic system. My shop manual is not too shabby but more information is better. Is there a website that I can find some of this info ??? Help is appreciated.


----------



## TraderMark (Nov 15, 2011)

You can go to http://partstore.casece.com/us/ then click on "Find parts by model"
Type in 3400, not 3400A and it will give the complete parts catalog.

Mark


----------



## TraderMark (Nov 15, 2011)

You can go to http://partstore.casece.com/us/ then click on "Find parts by model"
Type in 3400, not 3400A and it will give the complete parts catalog.

Mark


----------



## etemplet (May 6, 2012)

I tried looking up parts at some Case/IH site and it wouldn't find the model 3400A. I dunno what I am doing wrong. I called them and they have me a phone number to a dealer. I will try your site thanks.


----------



## etemplet (May 6, 2012)

I keep getting an error message when trying to view the manual. It won't download. I called the people and they keep referring me to their dealer. All I want is to be able to look at a parts list. I thanked the lady, I respectfully explained that all I wanted to do was see a picture.... then I hung up. Such is life.

I did order a parts manual that should arrive next week. I just want to get a head start on the repairs. Good Grief.


----------



## fatjay (Dec 6, 2013)

Had a the same issue with my oliver. I just took the filter out, took a picture, and went online to napa and matched it by picture. Picked up a replacement same day at a local napa, even though it was special order.


----------



## etemplet (May 6, 2012)

fatjay. I was able to identify the filter, thank goodness through the help of the picture posted by tradermark. The problem was/is I wanted to make sure the proper filter is the one in the backhoe which it is. I found the filter at NAPA which is where I probably purchased the last one. I am surprised that all my documentation did not list this filter.

The root of the problem is that my housing is damaged and I wanted to fix it and use the proper filter. LOL I also want to get a part number for the transmission Reverse Gear. That will at least help me locate one if that is possible. I did order a manual but as I said, a head start is always nice. LOL

Thanks so much for the input guys. This is a bit frustrating for me as navigating the Maze can be tedious. Please bear with me. LOL

By the way the filter is a NAPA Gold 1493 which I ordered online.


----------



## etemplet (May 6, 2012)

Well..... I welded on the filter housing because the plate that holds the filter in position broke loose and fell to the bottom thus.... an unsecured filter and improper filtration. It wasn't easy because I am a pitiful welder and the piping was thin. Yikes !! I don't know how long the machine was like this but I was aware when replaced the filter a while back. I was just tired of fixing everything I touched.  Now I am a little more indepth.... which isn't a fun thing. I am also playing blacksmith and metallurgist rebending hydraulic lines and such to get the kinks out. Whew.... The saga continues


----------



## Spike Driver2 (Jul 25, 2019)

Gene, I notice this is an old post and was wondering if you still have your 3400a or gave up and sold her? In doing online research for info on the ih 3400a that I recently purchased, I have ran across several posts on this forum and another by you on the 3400a and I want to thank you for your very helpful and informative information. It seems like I will have to travel down the same road to some repairs that you have already done...IE, Swing cylinder leak, slop in shifting linkage, broken shift fork etc...already replacing water pump (waiting for it to come in) clutch has been replaced...well, you know the deal..I'm over in SW Louisiana on the Calcasieu River.


----------

